# 1st two months with Tess



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Tess (& Cody). Can you tell she's not real happy with the coat & boots? (Oh sure, but if she doesn't wear them she's forever having "blowouts" and needing a paw tended to!)

Jill


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*Cody was jealous*

... and wanted some pictures of himself posted also, so here he is.... (I've had him for 4 months)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Tess and Cody are so cute! Love the jacket and boots (although Tess looks less than thrilled).


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

They are so cute - what fun for you. Two are always better than one.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, they are beautiful!!! How old are they?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cody would agree that 2 are better than 1, Tess....not so much. Whatever chew she has - he wants. He's always trying to get her to play. He even throws toys at her. She's not sure what to do about him! She hasn't got the whole "play" thing figured out yet. Although I took him to daycare one day and left her at home thinking she'd want a break from him and when he came home, they wouldn't leave each other's side.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess is 5 years old. She was rescued from a puppymill so is just figuring out what life should really be like. They had to shave her, so I haven't seen her yet with a full coat. I am starting to see her personality and she's an absolute sweetheart. Cody is also a rescue - maybe around 1 to 1.5 years old? Definitely the energy of a pup. He's a Coton de Tulear. I don't know what his history was - I do know he was in at least 4 homes before he came to me. He's such an easy-going, lovable dog....I have no idea why they didn't want him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're both so cute. I'm so happy they have each other. They'll get it all sorted out.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Isnt' that funny - my trainer's Coton is also named Cody. I love those guys. How strange he's so wonderful at your house but has been through four different homes before he found yours. Guess it was love at first sight.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! so cute - love the boots!

They are just precious!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jill nice to meet you, Tess and Cody! What darlings you have there and such cutie pies! I really admire you for rescueing them both and it sounds like they love their new home and family members. Keep the pictures coming! Thanks!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jill, your Tess & Cody are as cute as pie!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> He's a Coton de Tulear. I don't know what his history was - I do know he was in at least 4 homes before he came to me. He's such an easy-going, lovable dog....I have no idea why they didn't want him.


Oh, I LOVE Cotons! I was on the fence between Havanese and Coton de Tulear when researching. They are so similar in temperment, size, getting along with kids. But I found my Bonnie first. I guess I was kind of swayed by the variety of color in Havanese. Maybe someday we'll get a Coton.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jill, what cuties Tess and Cody are! And bless you for rescuing these sweethearts!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jill, what a wonderful home you have made for those wonderful pups! They are so adorable. Tess will settle in with Cody and I am sure you will find that they never want to be apart!!
Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, welcome to the forum. Tess and Cody are just adorable 
I love that bed with the heart on it in your signature pic!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Jill and welcome to you and both your pups. They are adorable!! What a lovely cream. Cotons and Havs look very much alike, other than the way they carry their tail and their gait. I'm sure Tess is wondering what all the fuss with playing is about, but leave it to Cody to show her. I'm sure they'll get along great in no time.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jill and welcome to you and your puppies. They are adorable! 
What rescue did you get your Hav from? All three of mine are rescues, there is just something so special about watching their little personalities develope. 
Our Havanese are from HALO and our little Maltese is from MYAOFB rescue.
Love the pictures.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh they are both so cute! How nice they have found such a great home and a mommy who loves them!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Nancy, 

Tess is from HALO also! Cody had been turned in to the Humane Society and then he was being fostered by Retro Doggy Rescue. Tess was being fostered in West Bloomfield by a wonderful couple (have you been to their summer picnics?). I had a really rough 2007 - my partner was diagnosed with lung cancer in January, our dog died suddenly 3 weeks later, then my partner very suddenly in October, and everyone I work with has been laid off. I hadn't planned on getting rescue dogs but decided that since I needed some rescuing myself - it would be a great fit. They have both been lifesavers. We walk twice a day - which gives me a chance to be in contact with the neighbors who also walk and a day doesn't go by that the kids don't make me laugh. It's such a joy to watch them grow. I'm amazed at how they've physically grown as their confidence grows. And the little daily accomplishments - Tess played tug-of-war with me for the first time this week and then with Cody yesterday. You'd think she'd won an award for how excited I was for her! And just when I'm feeling alone and overwhelmed by grief - a warm little body wiggles onto my lap to cuddle.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Jill, I'm so sorry things have been so hard for you. I'm especially sorry about the loss of your partner, cancer is so cruel. And the loss of your dog. 
The girls at HALO are so nice and you have to appreciate what they do. They see so much sadness, I couldn't do it. 
I'm glad your kids fill you with happiness, I'm know you do the same for them. Unconditional love, that's what they're all about.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jill, my deepest condolences for your losses. How very difficult to get through and yet you somehow managed to adopt two lovely dogs who need you as much as you need them. I'm very glad to hear they bring you such joy. ((hugs))


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jill, I'm so sorry for all the losses you suffered. How wonderful that you have 2 little furbabies to bring joy and comfort into your life. Dogs are a true gift. :hug:


----------

